
Unusual Suspects: Finding the Humanity in Vintage Mugshots - acdanger
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/finding-the-humanity-in-vintage-mugshots/
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
No mugshot should be released unless convicted.

~~~
dhimes
Agree. It's not like they need the public's help locating, like "wanted"
posters. They've already got the suspect in custody.

~~~
Nasrudith
The funny/sad thing was that it was intended as a safeguard against people
just getting disappeared into police custody but people were such judgemental
bastards that they hold guilty even after acquitted attitudes.

